# I'm trying to finish up this 20's Columbia



## Robertriley (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm trying to finish up this 20's Columbia.  I was able to get most of the red house paint off of it yesterday but I  know the seat is incorrect.  I was able to find what I think could be a good seat but I need a 3/8 seat post.  I'm not sure what the correct seat would look like nor the post.  Any photos would be great.   Thanks, Chris


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 26, 2018)

Take a look at the photos on this topic: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/tricycle-with-a-24in-front-wheel.56920/#post-340067 and scroll down to the Columbia trike photo. These pictures give you an idea of the seat/seat post style most likely originally on your tricycle if it dates from the mid-1920s or later. If earlier in the '20s, the seat top would pretty much look the same but with shorter, single coil springs. The current seat appears to be from an early 1950s Mercury trike.

I love these big wheel tricycles from back then and hope you'll post photos when you finish the restoration.

Dave


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks, me seat is just like the green tricycle seat.  I just need the post now


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 21, 2018)

I posted original brochure pics on this page a few years ago for reference -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/childrens/1929-columbia-boycycle-tricycle/


----------



## Jon Olson (Apr 4, 2018)

I hope these pictures help, they are from my Amgen 2017 show at McHenry Museum. The Columbia tricycle is in my storage at this time.


----------

